
Attackers can use Zoom to steal users’ Windows credentials with no warning - apayan
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/04/unpatched-zoom-bug-lets-attackers-steal-windows-credentials-with-no-warning/
======
ComodoHacker
Zoom week continues.

